# Need Fast Sale - Ideas Please



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

I need to sell my villa really fast. The price is so low now. I cant do an exchange anyone else got any ideas. Does anyone know if there are companies that purchase property here in Spain, even if it is for under the market value.
Many thanks for any help. Kind Regards Epsony.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, there are companies but they are awash with offers. I enquired a few weeks ago for somebody in Reus and he would not look at anything that was not 45% below a BV from within the past 3 months! 

What area are you looking to sell in and what was top book - say 6 months ago? Let's see whether we can help 

PM if you prefer.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

(SNIP)

Please PM me with your email and/or telephone number. These houses are the ones that sometimes can run - they are not the usual quads etc where there 2.500 identical ones all on the same El Dorado. As I always say, "you just need ONE buyer". Your percentage chances are better. Good Luck


----------



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> (SNIP)
> 
> Please PM me with your email and/or telephone number. These houses are the ones that sometimes can run - they are not the usual quads etc where there 2.500 identical ones all on the same El Dorado. As I always say, "you just need ONE buyer". Your percentage chances are better. Good Luck


Hi there my telephone number is 965 476 099, many thanks for your help. Kind regards Epsony


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*need fast sale*



epsony said:


> I need to sell my villa really fast. The price is so low now. I cant do an exchange anyone else got any ideas. Does anyone know if there are companies that purchase property here in Spain, even if it is for under the market value.
> Many thanks for any help. Kind Regards Epsony.


How much are you looking for & where is it, griz616


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

*fast sale/ideas*



epsony said:


> I need to sell my villa really fast.
> 
> Hi Epsony, A few details as to where your property is located, how many bedrooms,does it have a pool, etc etc etc, would be very usefull. many thanks, Jack


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

epsony said:


> I need to sell my villa really fast. The price is so low now. I cant do an exchange anyone else got any ideas. Does anyone know if there are companies that purchase property here in Spain, even if it is for under the market value.
> Many thanks for any help. Kind Regards Epsony.


This may be useless advice in Spain but more and more here in USA the issue is not just the dropping price but the lack of lending from banks what can really speed the sale friends in real estate here tell me is if you can afford to do owner financing.
As I say may be useless and impractical advice for Spain.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> This may be useless advice in Spain but more and more here in USA the issue is not just the dropping price but the lack of lending from banks what can really speed the sale friends in real estate here tell me is if you can afford to do owner financing.
> As I say may be useless and impractical advice for Spain.


EP GAZZ - no, that is a similar situation here. There are many who would love to get on the housing ladder and with house prices crashing they are with a chance so to do. The 500 euros (say) they are paying on rental could now get them a realistic property with a realistic monthly mortgage house BUT banks are just cracking down more and more. Only this week a "last hope" lender cut down still further - they will now lend a max 25% (!) and charge a 2% fee on that. I "thought" that 1% was the l.a.w. It seems I was wrong (quite possibly) or they are just saying - "these are our terms - take them or leave them!.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

epsony said:


> I need to sell my villa really fast. The price is so low now. I cant do an exchange anyone else got any ideas. Does anyone know if there are companies that purchase property here in Spain, even if it is for under the market value.
> Many thanks for any help. Kind Regards Epsony.


If you would post details of where it is, what it is etc, you might even get some interest from this forum.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

I echo the sentiments. Where and what is it?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

grahunt said:


> I echo the sentiments. Where and what is it?


I think that it's possibly a secret villa  

Seriously though, epsony isn't furthering his/her course by keeping it's location, price and description a secret, if say, it was situated in my favoured area on the Northern Costa Blanca I might be very interested.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, let's hear some details!! My husband and I have just snapped up an investment property here in Arizona, and our realtor explained "owner financing" to us, should we want to turn it over instead of renting it out at some point. Does "owner financing" exist in Spain?? If so, that would ease the stuation for some buyers..and you are still protected..you just receive monthly payments (after the initial down payment), instead of a lump sum.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Trouble is OP isnt allowed to post details here as that would then become an advertising thread and have to be removed

Suggest that the OP puts an advert in the classified section then everyone can see it


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Trouble is OP isnt allowed to post details here as that would then become an advertising thread and have to be removed
> 
> Suggest that the OP puts an advert in the classified section then everyone can see it


*Donkey For Sale*. 

Only nine careful owners, very pretty, will throw in a pair of wide top wellington boots. (you thought that it only worked with sheep, didn't you?)

No reasonable offer refused.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*need fast sale- ideas please*



Stravinsky said:


> Trouble is OP isnt allowed to post details here as that would then become an advertising thread and have to be removed
> 
> Suggest that the OP puts an advert in the classified section then everyone can see it


As you say they can not give info. But I can tell you. you will find the property on
(SNIP) 
I only know because my own home is on there, hope this might help all concerned.
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*need fast sale-ideas please*



crookesey said:


> *Donkey For Sale*.
> 
> Only nine careful owners, very pretty, will throw in a pair of wide top wellington boots. (you thought that it only worked with sheep, didn't you?)
> 
> No reasonable offer refused.


I hope it is female, we don't want any funny business do we? griz


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I hope it is female, we don't want any funny business do we? griz


Of course it's female, you don't think that I'm gay do you? 

So are you making an offer, or are you just another hoof kicker? 

This is the first time that an ad has got past Strav's eagle eye, me thinks that he's just an old softy with an eye for a pretty donkey.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

griz616 said:


> As you say they can not give info. But I can tell you. you will find the property on
> 
> I only know because my own home is on there, hope this might help all concerned.
> griz


By heck it's enormous, can't understand why it's not sold at that price. A bit too far inland for my liking, I would never get the wife that far away from the sea.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I know you're only trying to help but if the OP wants to then they can make an entry in Classified, the owners dont like threads in the forums soley promoting property


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*need fast sale-ideas please*



Stravinsky said:


> I know you're only trying to help but if the OP wants to then they can make an entry in Classified, the owners dont like threads in the forums soley promoting property


Sorry about that, but I remember when I first joined, trying to find my way about the forum was almost impossible. To be truthfull, at times I still don't remember how to do today what I learned & did yesterday. Think its old age. Anyway hopefully no harm no foul. I will consider myself reprimanded, but I still hope it helped. griz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Sorry about that, but I remember when I first joined, trying to find my way about the forum was almost impossible. To be truthfull, at times I still don't remember how to do today what I learned & did yesterday. Think its old age. Anyway hopefully no harm no foul. I will consider myself reprimanded, but I still hope it helped. griz


You aint reprimanded 

I cant remember what I did this morning!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*need fast sale*



Stravinsky said:


> You aint reprimanded
> 
> I cant remember what I did this morning!


Sometimes I can remember as far back as!!!!!!!!!! er ....................................................................er what were we talking about. griz ( I think???????????????)


----------



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont know if Im allowed to put my email address is anyone wants detials of the villa as Im really not up with what Im allowed and not allowed to do on this site, can anyone let me know if Im allowed to put my email address down. Thank you Epsony


----------



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

jack&marie said:


> epsony said:
> 
> 
> > I need to sell my villa really fast.
> ...


----------



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like to thank Steve Hall (who is on this forum) for taking the trouble to try and help me with the sale of my villa. Kind regards Epsony


----------



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

jack&marie said:


> epsony said:
> 
> 
> > I need to sell my villa really fast.
> ...


----------



## epsony (Oct 27, 2008)

epsony said:


> jack&marie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack and Marie, I dont know if Im able to contact you privatley from this site so I have just put an email address that you can contact me on if you want more details on the villa. [email protected] thank you Epsony
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well people can contact you by email by just clicking the send message by email button. Its up to you but putting an email up on a public forum is like inviting spammers from hell to say hello to you


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Something else you or anybody else may want to do is to create a free one page website which means that you can add it to many (again) free classi-ad sites. 

Or ask Xtreme to make you an all-singing all-dancing one!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Or ask Xtreme to make you an all-singing all-dancing one!!


Steve's got his finger on the pulse of what's happening in Spain you know! 

If I can pull a couple of under 30 Espanolas I've boookmarked the ugly one for him!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*need fast sale-ideas please*



SteveHall said:


> Something else you or anybody else may want to do is to create a free one page website which means that you can add it to many (again) free classi-ad sites.
> 
> Or ask Xtreme to make you an all-singing all-dancing one!!


what's an all-singing all-dancing web site? griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Steve's got his finger on the pulse of what's happening in Spain you know!
> 
> If I can pull a couple of under 30 Espanolas I've boookmarked the ugly one for him!


1) Thanks

2) If you can pull a couple of under 30 españolas, you can intro me to their mothers!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> 1) Thanks
> 
> 2) If you can pull a couple of under 30 españolas, you can intro me to their mothers!


It'll have to be the mothers Steve.....cos Stravinsky wants the grannies!

Not sure why he's got this _thing_ for old boilers from the Franco era though!


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Villa For Sale*



epsony said:


> jack&marie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Epsony, Thanks for your reply, I am afraid that your villa is somewhat too large for our needs. We are looking for a perminent residence not a rental project.
> > Ideally a 3 bedroom property will be more suitable for us..May Marie and I wish you all the best and hope that you make a speedy sale. Marie and Jack


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> It'll have to be the mothers Steve.....cos Stravinsky wants the grannies!


Keep me outta this, boys!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ah! Glamorous Granny returns. Well according to Xtreme you would be the stuff of Strav's dreams ................. but I could not possibly comment. Hope all is well and that your zimmer frame has not frosted up in this cold spell


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm too bolshy for poor Strav! lol What zimmer frame? Didn't you hear? I was riding around topless in my Batmobile in Spain.....hardly the behaviour of a crumbly old Granny! 

Anyway, time for my bed, lots of work and campaining tomorrow for me! 

Hope you're keeping well too, Steve.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm too bolshy for poor Strav! lol What zimmer frame? Didn't you hear? I was riding around topless in my Batmobile in Spain.....hardly the behaviour of a crumbly old Granny!
> 
> Anyway, time for my bed, lots of work and campaining tomorrow for me!
> 
> Hope you're keeping well too, Steve.


Good to see you Pasanada! Where's your photos?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

In Steve's photo album - Glamerous Grannies! 

Good to see you too, guapo!


----------

